
Tesla offers ventilators free of cost to hospitals - artur_makly
https://thehill.com/policy/transportation/490517-tesla-offers-ventilators-free-of-cost-to-hospitals-musk-says
======
viburnum
They’re CPAP machines, which are unsafe to use in hospitals because they
spread germs.

~~~
gamblor956
[https://twitter.com/NYCHealthSystem/status/12450083005188014...](https://twitter.com/NYCHealthSystem/status/1245008300518801408/photo/1)

ResMed does not make ventilators approved for hospital use or the treatment of
COVID19 patients, which they point out on their website.
[https://www.resmed.com/en-us/sleep-apnea/cpap-
products/cpap-...](https://www.resmed.com/en-us/sleep-apnea/cpap-
products/cpap-machines/)

As ResMed notes, while their CPAP machines are useful for those with breathing
difficulties, they cannot safely be reused between patients. Meaning every
CPAP machine provided by Tesla to hospitals can only be used on one COVID19
patient.

So, they're better than nothing but still an example of Tesla/Musk saying one
thing, borking the execution of that one thing, and then congratulating
themselves for failing to do what they claimed they would do.

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://www.resmed.com/en-us/ventilation/](https://www.resmed.com/en-
us/ventilation/)

ResMed has ventilators too.

~~~
gamblor956
Read the page. Those are not the same ventilators used in hospitals.

